# PC aufrüsten?



## Laleyna (2. Mai 2015)

Hallo in die Runde 

Ich hab hier vor .. ca 2 Jahren meine ich .. einen PC zusammengestellt bekommen, mit dem ich auch super zufrieden war bzw bin. Das war anscheinend auch mit einem anderen Account, an den ich mich garnicht mehr erinnere, denn dieser hier hat irgendwie keine Beiträge.

 

Jetzt ist es so, dass ich im Moment vor der Entscheidung stehe, was ich bzgl mancher anspruchsvolleren, neueren Spiele mache wie zB Witcher 3.
 

Ich hab noch keine PS4, spiel aber generell lieber am PC und deswegen bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob ich mir die PS4 anschaffen oder nicht und womit ich günstiger bzw besser wegkomme. Selbst hab ich leider absolut 0 Plan von Hardware, deswegen wende ich mich wieder an euch.

Mein PC:

 

CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-3470 CPU @ 3.20GHz

Mainboard: ASRock H77 Pro4/MVP Intel H77 So.1155 Dual Channel DDR3 ATX Retail

Grafikkarte: AMD Radeon HD 7900 Series

Netzteil: 530 Watt Thermaltake Hamburg Non-Modular 80+

Arbeitsspeicher 8GB Corsair Vengeance LP Black DDR3-1600 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit

 

Geht da noch was bzw lohnt sich das, oder lieber über einen ganz neuen PC oder PS4 nachdenken? :/

 

 

Liebe Grüße


----------



## painschkes (2. Mai 2015)

_Huhu,_

 

_ich fang mal anders an: Fehlt es dir irgendwo an Leistung?_

 

_Denn sowohl die CPU als auch die Grafikkarte (weisst du zufällig ob HD7950 oder HD7970?) sind eigentlich noch vollkommen in Ordnung._

 

_Hast du denn irgendwo FPS-Probleme oder sonst irgendein Problem?_

 

_Wäre erstmal interessant zu wissen, bevor man falsch berät._


----------



## Laleyna (2. Mai 2015)

Ne, also es klappt so weit alles super für die gängigen Spiele, bin sehr zufrieden, alles was ich spiele kann ich auf High oder Ultra spielen und sogar nebenbei aufnehmen oÄ - es geht jetzt eher speziell um ganz neue anspruchvsolle Fälle wie The Witcher 3, wo mir gesagt wird, dass sowohl CPU wie auch Graka nicht mal für die Mindestanforderungen reichen, ich es aber in Zukunft auch gerne spielen würde :/ Jetzt such ich nach einem Weg, das für das möglichst geringste Geld irgendwie hinzubekommen.

 

 

Grad nochmal nachgeschaut - die HD7950 ist es


----------



## painschkes (2. Mai 2015)

_Also wenn die Systemanforderungen die ich über Google finde stimmen, dann liegt dein PC zwischen den Mindestanforderungen und den empfohlenen Anforderungen._

 

_Du nimmst auf? Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass du aktuell eine Festplatte verbaut hast? Eine Seagate Barracuda eventuell? Kauf dir noch eine - auf die eine Festplatte installierst du dann die Spiele und auf die andere nimmst du deine Rohdateien auf - das beugt Nachladerucklern vor._

 

_Über was für ein Budget reden wir denn, wenn man jetzt sagt du "müsstest" was aufrüsten? _


----------



## Laleyna (2. Mai 2015)

Also das hier sind sie: http://forum.worldofplayers.de/forum/threads/1409228-TW3-Die-offiziellen-Systemanforderungen-sind-da
Hatte ein paar Leute gefragt und vor allem an der CPU wurde für das Spiel gezweifelt

 

Ja: 1000GB Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 ST1000DM003 64MB 3.5" (8.9cm) SATA 6Gb/s 

Nehm erst seit Kurzem auf - danke für den Tip, da werd ich demnächst mal schauen

 

Uff, schwer zu sagen..  ein Budget das erstmal mehr oder weniger so wie so gespart werden muss  Je weniger desto besser wärs natürlich, aber The Witcher 3 bei einigermaßen guter Einstellung flüssig spielen zu können wäre so das Ziel. Sonst bin ich generell immer noch sehr zufrieden mit dem PC.


----------



## painschkes (2. Mai 2015)

Ja - dann sind das die, die ich auch gesehen hab.

 

Keine Ahnung warum an der CPU gezweifelt wird - der i5 2500k und der i5 3470 sind von der Leistung her etwa gleich auf..gut, den i5 2500k kann man übertakten - aber davon jetzt mal abgesehen.

 

Dacht ich mir - war auch damals schon die Standartempfehlung..die Zusammenstellung sieht auch irgendwie so aus, als wenn ich die gemacht haben könnte.. 

 

Eine zweite Platte bringt dir in der Hinsicht aufjeden Fall schonmal mehr Stabilität rein - für ~50&#8364; aufjeden Fall eine gute Investition.

 

Hm..ich hadere irgendwie noch mit einer Empfehlung..die Sache ist halt..die CPU ist aufjeden Fall auf höhe der Mindestanforderungen und die Grafikkarte so in der Mitte zwischen Mindestanforderung und empfohlenen Anforderungen..die HD7950 die du hast, ist so gesehen neu "aufgewärmt" worden und ist aktuell als R9 280 unterwegs und von der Leistung her auf dem Niveau der GTX 770 die in den empfohlenen Anforderungen genannt wird.

 

Für mich ist also (rein theoretisch natürlich) das flüssige zocken in "eingermaßen guten Einstellungen" machbar.

 

Normalerweise hält die CPU eigentlich immer länger durch, als die Grafikkarte - wenn du also was aufrüsten "müsstest", wäre das in meinen Augen die Grafikkarte..und da müsste es dann schon sowas wie eine R9 290 (~290&#8364 oder eine GTX 970 (~350&#8364 sein.


----------



## Laleyna (3. Mai 2015)

Ja, das wird wahrscheinlich auch von dir sein, so fleißig wie du hier seit Jahren bist  Glaube, ich hatte damals sogar direkt in deinem Thread gefragt. Bin nur ganz ganz schlecht mit Namen, da wusst ich das nicht mehr 100%

 

Danke für deine Einschätzung und Empfehlung  Das wär natürlich ein Batzen Geld für die Grafikkarte, wär super wenn es tatsächlich so funktionieren würde und läuft. Das Spiel auf Verdacht kaufen ist natürlich auch so eine Sache, wenns im schlimmsten Fall dann doch nicht wirklich laufen würde.. da bleibt mir wohl erstmal nur abwarten, wies bei anderen so läuft. Aber ist immerhin gut zu wissen, dass es theoretisch funktionieren müsste - sieht deutlich weniger düster aus als gedacht


----------



## painschkes (3. Mai 2015)

Ach ist ja auch egal - kam mir nur direkt so bekannt vor die Zusammenstellung. (:

 

Ich würde es aufjeden Fall erstmal so probieren und wenn es wirklich an irgendwas hapert, dann kann immernoch etwas aufrüsten - wenn du dann zB. doch eine GTX970 holen solltest, gibt's das Spiel da "kostenlos" mit dazu - allerdings hast du es dann ja schon..also auch wieder blöd..was mir gerade beim schreiben aufgefallen ist. 

 

Ja, also wenn die Anforderungen halten was sie versprechen, dann sollte das eigentlich ganz gut klappen - aber Theorie und Praxis sind ja immer zwei Paar Schuhe. >.<


----------



## Laleyna (7. Mai 2015)

Ich hab jetzt mutig vorbestellt 
Hätte ich im Moment das Geld hätt ich mir die GTX970 mit dem Spiel geschnappt.. aber so lass ichs dann doch mal drauf ankommen.

Bin gespannt, wies läuft, werds dann hier posten  Ist dann vielleicht ganz interessant für diejenigen, die sich einen neuen PC zulegen wollen.

Find die Zusammenstellung auf jeden Fall super, läuft alles tadellos. Das Einzige was mir von Anfang an auffiel, ist, dass deutlich mehr verbrauchte, warme Luft rausgeblasen wird (beim spielen), egal wie ich den PC stelle, irgendwie blästs mir immer von unten her ins Gesicht hoch, als es bei meinem alten PC der Fall war. Im Sommer etwas unangenehm, aber mit den Temperaturen scheint so weit eigentlich alles okay zu sein und es war von Anfang an so.


----------



## painschkes (7. Mai 2015)

Alles klar - ich bin gespannt.

 

Schön das dir die Zusammenstellung immernoch gefällt und alles problemlos funktioniert..sowas hört man immer gern. :-)

 

Hm..ich weiss leider nicht genau wie und wo die Lüfter im Gehäuse verbaut sind..eventuell kann man dem entgegen wirken.


----------



## Laleyna (16. Mai 2015)

Soo bald gehts los  Bisher scheints auch sehr positiv auszusehen mit The Witcher 3 und weniger zu brauchen, als ursprünglich gedacht. Bin gespannt.

Ich hab den Rechner jetzt einfach so hingestellt, dass ich die Luft nicht abbekomme 

Nochmal kurz zur zweiten Festplatte  - werd mir jetzt dann die Tage eine bestellen, wahrscheinlich dann nochmal die selbe. Oder hättest du auch was mit 2 TB zu empfehlen?


----------



## painschkes (16. Mai 2015)

Dies selbe macht schon Sinn - ansonten gibt's die Seagate auch als 2TB-Version..ist halt eine Geldfrage. ;-)


----------



## Laleyna (23. Mai 2015)

Okay, danke, dann nehm ich erstmal einfach die normale 
Brauch ich da denn noch Kabel dazu, die ich bestellen muss?
Sorry, wahrscheinlich eine dämliche Frage.. 

 

Zu The Witcher 3: läuft wirklich gut. Ich hab die Einstellungen auf Hoch - bis auf Schatten und Wasser, das ist auf Mittel und Texturdetails mal auf Höchste.
Läuft flüssig mit 45 fps. Ein bisschen mehr würd sogar sicher noch gehen


----------



## painschkes (23. Mai 2015)

Ist keine dämliche Frage - ich hab das nämlich vergessen.. >.<

 

Da ist wohl kein SATA-Kabel dabei - solltest also noch mitnehmen.

 

Schön - das freut mich - also erstmal nicht aufrüsten..und wenn doch, du weisst wo du mich findest. :p


----------



## Laleyna (26. Mai 2015)

Puh, okay, dankeschön  Dann mach ich mich gleich mal an die Bestellung.

 

Jup, wenn wieder was ansteht, werd ich auf jeden Fall wieder dich fragen


----------



## painschkes (26. Mai 2015)

Alles klar - mach das.

 

Das ist schön zu hören!


----------

